# Euro Delivery Navigation Disk Loaner



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

As the board moderator and an avid ED traveler. I have gathered a few of BMW Navigation disk for my personal use over the years, and over the last couple year I started this loaner program to share the cost of a few disks I have with other ED travelers just so we can take the rental fees and roll over into newer updates disks.

Its now 2 years later and I currently have over 20 DVD disk on the loaner program collection :eeps: They are all fairly recently updated and I have phased out the older disks. Also, I now have the loaner program down to a fine art form  for anyone who would like to rent the disk out for their trip. I will provide the disk to the renter w/ a complete return envelope. All I ask is for the renter to return the disk back to me by dropping the package off at the nearest USPS mail box and include a check for the loaner shipping and packaging fee. 

All DVD disk are original OEM Navteq BMW disk. To cover the cost evenly to everyone the cost will be $50 to cover the shipping and handling. The shipping and handling fee includes roundtrip US Priority Mail shipping. Rest assured that I am not getting rich on this thing, I have rolled every cent I collected towards purchasing of new disk and to accomadate everyone's Loaner request.

If you are interested in using my Nav Disks please do the following:

1) email me at *[email protected] * with the following information: 
a) Your Name
b) Phone number where I can reach you (like to know who I am lending the disks out to, as I WOULD like to get them back, prefer a cell phone or a number that I can actually get hold of you.)
c) The type of BMW vehicle you are getting, so I can send you the right disk as there are many different disk for different BMW system.
d) Your exact ED traveling dates, departing and returning to U.S.your request ASAP and give me a range of dates that you will be traveling. We can always adjust and fine tune the dates so long as I have the disk blocked off for you. Procrastinate will only make your life and mine difficult. 

e) Your address. I would prefer to send to a residence so there is no possibility of the work/mailroom guy misroute your mail and I lose a $200 disk 

As soon as I receive your request I will send a quick terms of use and so long as you agree to them, I will schedule you for the loaner calendar and will get the disk to you at least a week or 10 days before your departure day.

Very important!! It is Always better to put in your loaner request sooner the better. I do my best to accomadate everyones request, but even with 20 disks for loaner program the slots are usually filled months in advance. Its always better to put in hope this helps,

beewang 
Moderator, Euro Delivery forum; www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*Update: 5/29/06*

The loaner program is still here in fact the program is growing exponentially and except for a couple minor glitches that I had scramble for. To meet the increasing requests I have continued to roll the shipping and handling fees I collected to purchasing of new disks. My goal is to fullfill every request and thus far I have meet every request this year. While I have your attention, there are a couple items I need to discuss:

1) The BMW navigation system requires a "Road Map" disk (or data disk) inserted into the system in order to operate. It does not copy or down load anything into the nav system as it does NOT have a build in hard drive. The only thing you need to do is to insert the navigation disk i send you and viola! magic happens!

2) Oh, and please don't forget to take the DVD Nav disk out of the Nav drive. This can usually be prevented by giving yourself plenty of time to drop-off the car at the drop-off center. The folks who left the disk in their car are usually in a rush as they are running behind. For the record, there has been only on incidence of someone leaving the disk behind. Its not the end of the world, its just something I need to deal with and we are all human It happens. 

3) ALWAYS Check your navigation system when you pick-up your car from delivery center. Take a look at your current location: It should be at Freimann delivery center (ask your delivery specialist if the nav is indeed showing where you are). The reason is that the nav system "sometimes" will go "hay-wire":eeps: This is usually due to the way the car is transported. Think about it:

The last time the nav system was "awake" was at Dingolfing Plant (or regensburg or Austria, depends what model car you are getting) and thereafter the system was shut down and the car is put on a truck and shipped to Freimann Center. While in Freimann center the is sitting in a building and the Nav system never had the opportunity to aquire the signal from satellite, so it still thinks its at Dingolfing Plant. You programming the car to goto your hotel 3 blocks away and the nav accepts it, but the system will be confused and will try to take you thru streets that doesn't exist:eeps: The nav thinks your hotel is 58 miles away, that is your first cue

Not to worry, the system will re-aquire the signal and figure itself out. You may need to shut the car off and re boot the i-drive. The folks at Freimann will be able to help you out with this. Again, this happens rarely and probably will NOT happen to you. But it is always good to check the starting location of your new cars so you don't drive some 50 miles away in circle

cheers,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Update 1/7/2006



> Courtesy of bimmerfest member *mpiazza2000* donation, I now have 2 Tmobile SIM Cards that is up for grabs to anyone who is on the DVD Loaner program by March, 2006. Just send me an email and it'll be yours.
> 
> I will delete this message once the SIM cards are taken


Sorry folks... 2 SIM cards are now taken  Please feel free to donate yours to me so others can benefit from your goodwill.

I just added some 10 new 2007-1 DVD Professional disk to the loaner pool. The disks from me are definitely up to par.  with the current active rental pool consist of late 2006 and 2007 disks


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

This is a frequent asked question, I figure I'll just post it here so I don't have to retype this again

*Countries covered on the Navteq DVD Disk:*

Andorra

Austria

Belgium

CZ

Denmark

Finland

France

Germany

GB

Greece

Ireland

Italy

Liechtensteain

Luxembourg

Monaco

The Neitherlands

Norway

Portugal

San Marino

Slovak Republic or Slovakia

Spain

Sweden

Switzerland

Vatican City


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Update: January 4, 2008

Just added the 2008 disks from Navteq to the loaner program. The data update appears to be minuscule not noticible from 2007.

As a reminder, Presently, All disks in the loaner program will be 1 year current. 2007 and 2008 disk only. I currently have enough resource to accomondate just about everyone.

Also, in 2007, I did not turned down any request for loaner disk. I now have build quite a bit resource and my aim this year is to once again ensure that everyone who had placed their request timely (and a few "untimely" ones) will have a disk in hand for their ED Trip.

Despite the raise in Priority Mail Postage in the last 2 years, the Program remains to be $50 flat fee (for most usage). This was achieved by a higher Loaner request volume and subsequently a hight loaner disk Turn-Over Ratio.

I want to thank all the participants in the loaner Program and your encouragements as I read your bimmerfest posts, emails or notes on how the Nav Disk Loaner program made your trip considerable easier.

Thnx again!!

beewang


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

UPDATE May 16, 2009

I am winding down the loaner program as BMW has almost completed the Hard-Drive implementation to all Nav System.

The only car presently still need Nav disk is the X3. If you have the need please email me.

Cheers,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## dm5272 (Aug 31, 2007)

Beewang
I have heard from another forum that users picking up a 7 from US have a $265 charge to upload the European Maps to the HD. 
Im not sure who is getting a 7 soon to confirm. But if this is the case - then I may need to borrow the DVD


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dm5272 said:


> Im not sure who is getting a 7 soon to confirm. But if this is the case - then I may need to borrow the DVD


What good would the DVD do?


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

Delete this.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

CrazyBimmer said:


> :dunno:
> 
> Are there any cars that are available for ED that run on DVD navi disc anymore?
> 
> Could unsticky this...


No cars with DVD - the X3 uses a CD but there are very few of those being delivered. I already told Beewang he should unsticky this btw.


----------



## DBU (Dec 15, 2005)

beewang said:


> UPDATE May 16, 2009
> 
> I am winding down the loaner program as BMW has almost completed the Hard-Drive implementation to all Nav System.
> 
> ...


Just a quick note (post) to thank you for this service, beewang. I can actually find my way around Germany on the A-bahn, but the Navigation system and DVD loaner program came in handy when I decided to avoid the A-bahn from Munich up to Denmark in order to break in my baby gently. Thanks beewang - you are a gentlemen and scholar.


----------

